
Ask HN: Remote Linux Environment - siscia
Hi HN,<p>I am yet again asking for your experience.<p>I am in need of a linux remote development environment.
Basically I just need a linux box on somebody else server with some disk space, enough CPU and RAM to run the compiler, and network connection to download stuff and to remotely connect to it.<p>Is there any service that does this for myself without me having to think about backup, turning off the machine when I am not using, storing volumens, etc...<p>All trivial stuff that need to be automated...
======
kstenerud
There isn't any such complete system, but you can set up a virtual desktop on
a VPS that you connect to over x2go or chrome remote desktop. I run a bunch of
local and remote desktops this way, inside containers or VMs, based off a
common setup script [1]. I mount my homedir to something external (mounted LXD
volumes, docker mounts, iscsi, whatever) so that I can blast away the
container/VM and rebuild it without destroying my homedir.

[1] [https://github.com/kstenerud/ubuntu-dev-
installer/blob/maste...](https://github.com/kstenerud/ubuntu-dev-
installer/blob/master/install-virtual-desktop.sh)

~~~
gigatexal
What’s the latency of x2go like? I wonder if it might be more performant on a
local lab than X over Ssh

~~~
kstenerud
Locally, both x2go and chrome remote desktop are very fast. You can even watch
videos, although they stutter from time to time and the audio gets choppy.

------
quickthrower2
I have had this need at work so I can learn Kubernetes and I used Microsoft
Azure.

You can create a VM in a few seconds loaded with Ubuntu. I went for the approx
$100/month machine because I shut it down when not in use so it costs nowhere
near that. You have to shut it down in the portal or via azure api, not using
the shell command to save money.

It’s easy to SSH into and possible to Remote Desktop although I haven’t made
that work yet.

The turning off the machine when not using it requirement would require you to
write code to detect that you are not using it. You could write something that
once there is no ssh for 15 minutes calls the azure api to shut it down.

------
croo
I had good experience with ramnode [1]. Around 10$/month you can get a vps
which has enough power to do work on.

[1] [https://www.ramnode.com/vps.php](https://www.ramnode.com/vps.php)

------
a-saleh
I am using a 5$/month linode server. 1 vcpu, half a gig of ram, 20 gig space.
Good enough for some node-js dev. Not enough for haskell unfortunately.

